# Marlin Firearms closing



## solardon (Mar 2, 2012)

I was just sent an email about Freedom Group buying gun manufacturers and closing them. I thought it was a hoax so I went to several other sites and it seems to confirm the email . Better get any future weapons and ammo now before they cant be had.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Jan 29, 2012)

Please tell me this is an early April Fools joke. I thought the firearms industry was booming.


----------



## RalphS (Nov 3, 2011)

I do hope this is a bad hoax. Marlin is a great gun as far back as I can remember.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

solardon said:


> I was just sent an email about Freedom Group buying gun manufacturers and closing them. I thought it was a hoax so I went to several other sites and it seems to confirm the email . Better get any future weapons and ammo now before they cant be had.


Freedom Group is a conglomerate that now owns several firearms manufacturers, including Remington, which now makes Marlins, which makes H&R. They also own Bushmaster, DPMS, Para USA and Barnes Bullets just to name a few. And that is why the quality sucks. Marlin was moved to New York (Remington) and since then, you're lucky if you can get a lever gun where something isn't canted, improperly indexed etc. There are cases of the fit and finish being "regularly horrid", even to the point of having 2 different colored woods on one gun. People are evening complaining about the quality of the Bushmasters coming out now.

While they theoretically could just buy up these manufacturers and stop production, it's impractical as they are publicly owned and it's a very expensive statement to make about an anti-gun position. And I'm sure somebody (government) would step in and stop that from happening. Hell, they stick their nose in on NASCAR...

Anyway, Freedom Group has like a $150 Million credit line and the "closing of facilities" you refer to was part of the strategy they employed to consolidate (rationalize) manufacturing locations in order to make the company more efficient and extend the capital flexibility. So yes, they are closing down plants, but they are moving them into other houses if you will and getting rid of the excess. No sense in paying bills for two houses when you only use one stove...


----------



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

Good heads up for you gun toting guys, get the ammo in, and a fave weapon if you have been saving up for her.


----------



## adele (May 23, 2012)

I'm interested to buy gun like AR 15 lower reciever.AR 15 lower receiver is a beautiful, lightweight, durable, and versatile weapon with reduced recoil. Companies develop competition rifle to excel in accuracy.

gun manufacturers


----------



## preop (Jun 7, 2012)

shame, but there's millions of their best rifle already in existence, the little glenfield .22lr auto loader.


----------

